# Where are the 8L threads?



## feckonastick (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi

New member here and I own a 2002 Audi S3 8L. 

Just wondering if this section is quite active or has everyone moved on to more modern motors? 

I see there are over 400 threads in the 8L section but I can only see 6 or so


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Its just an inactive forum on here. You don't see all the other threads on here since they have been inactive for over 60 days but they're still there. You just need to search for them by title if anything.


----------

